
What to do with the one-shot scripts - banyek
http://blog.balazspocze.me/?p=235
======
evfanknitram
If potential employers rate my skill based on one-off scripts I should
probably stay away anyway.

Just add a README that the repo contains that kind of stuff.

We have a tools repo at work with this kind of random stuff. We use internal
gits but if we're using public repository I would put it up there without
blinking..

~~~
Piskvorrr
Exactly. I'd comb the script a bit (since it will probably share some traits
with the rest of them), but other than that, don't worry.

------
weinzierl
> Yes, I know, civilized people don’t use ‘sleep’, because that is a waste of
> CPU

I'm not sure what language the example is in and don't really understand the
script.

That being said: In most languages sleep just is a wrapper around the system
call with the same name. Again for most current and common operating systems
this doesn't waste CPU cycles because it just puts your thread of process in
an inactive state. Other threads or processes can use the CPU during that
time.

That doesn't mean calling sleep with a small argument repeatedly is a good
idea because it causes two context switches per call which might be an
indirect waste of CPU cycles.

~~~
banyek
Yea, you have right ([https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17075788/python-is-
time-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17075788/python-is-time-sleepn-
cpu-intensive)), but this was only an example.

------
banyek
I am really curious what is your solution?

